# How much for a playstation 3 with 16 games



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As title, what should i ask for a ps3 that is the old large unit (first model), thats had very little use and works perfectly, it comes with the 16 games below and two controllers and remote and is fully boxed.
Should i split or sell as one lot ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

One question to ask is what size model was it? Is it the original 60gb that has memory card slots? Or the 80gb?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Or the 40gb?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It's 60gb with usb


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

They are quite rare! I'd stick it on eBay and advertise the fact it has backwards compatability.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahhhh, are these the ones that can be hacked via USB?


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Nope out of the box plays ps2 as it has the extra chip I believe


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Correct. These are rare and the original. I had the 60gb model when it came out. Didnt last long before I got the ylod. But was the best ps3 out there


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Have a look on ebay etc, I'm sure it would sell. Ive got my launch day 60gb PS3 in the loft. No way would I ever sell it.


----------

